# Teichrand (Folie) verstecken



## MVR1XX (15. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich neu hier bin, eine kurze Vorstellung....Ich heisse Patrick bin 37 Jahre alt und komme aus NRW. Unser Teich ist nun am Wochenende fertig geworden und hat eine Gesamtfläche von 64m² und misst an der tiefsten Stelle 100 cm.

Es handelt sich dabei um einen Folienteich (PVC) indem sich momentan weder Besatz noch Technik befindet. Die Kapillarsperre habe ich anhand von einem kleinen Graben, durchgängig mit Folie und anschließender Füllung mit 8-16 mm Drainagekies gebaut.

Nun zu meinem Anliegen, ich würde gerne rundherum zumindest die Oberflächenkante der schwarzen Teichfolie verschwinden lassen, mir fällt aber absolut nichts dazu ein. Ich habe mir bereits Steinfolie angesehen, dabei missfällt mir dass diese für einen optimalen Halt verklebt werden sollte. Bei den Ufermatten mache ich mir etwas sorgen über den Wasserverlust durch ständiges Vollsaugen und verdunsten. Habt ihr evtl. einen Rat oder eine Hilfestellung für mich wie ich das Vorhaben am besten umsetzen könnte ?

 

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## meinereiner (16. Aug. 2021)

Ufergestaltung ist immer wieder ein Thema.
Dazu gibt es unzählige Forumsbeiträge.

Einen recht umfassenden Beitrag gibt es hier: Ufergestaltung

Und hier eine Idee über die Ufergestaltung, so wie ich es bei mir (im Bild unten) umgesetzt habe:

Medium 25554 anzeigen
Servus
Robert


----------



## MVR1XX (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Robert,

danke für deine Reaktion auf meinen Beitrag.
Mir geht es aber eher um eine Möglichkeit die jetzt noch sichtbare schwarze Folienoberkante zu verstecken, eine Kapillarsperre habe ich ja bereits mit Kies geschüttet.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Patrick.

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichbekloppten.  

Ich weiß, dass wird jetzt schwer.... aber glaub mir: Du wirst die zusätzliche Arbeit am Ende nicht bereuen.
Der Rand deines Teiches ist schlichtweg falsch gebaut. Ich weiß, dass es Teichbücher und wahrscheinlich auch zahlreiche Seiten im www gibt, die das so empfehlen. Hab ich am meinem alten Teich vor 20 Jahren auch so gebaut, ist aber Murks.

In meinem Teil-Album "Skizzen" https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/skizzen.5/
findest du einige Ideen, wie du das Ufer so gestalten kannst, dass zum einen der hässliche, schwarze Folienwall verschwindet, das ganze über Jahre stabil bleibt und auch noch eine halbwegs dauerhafte Kapillarsperre dabei entsteht.
Kontrolliert werden muss diese sowieso mindestens 1x im Jahr. Aber Kiesel auf Folie umlaufend sieht zum einen wenig natürlich aus und zum anderen sammelt sich zwischen den Steinen Staub, Samen u.a.m. und irgendwann kommt doch der Bewuchs vom Umland auf der Folie in den Teich gekrochen.
Die wohl schnellste und einfachste Lösung wäre folgende:


			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/teichrandumbau.4/


----------



## MVR1XX (16. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmelung, das würde aber bedeuten ich müsste den Graben vollständig entfernen und dann quasi unterirdisch neu errichten ? Habe ich nicht dann das doppelte Risiko dass mir alles mögliche in den Teich fliegt und übergelaufenes Wasser unter die Folie / hinter die Folie läuft ?

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2021)

Guten Morgen. 

Ein "Graben" ist bei einem Ufer ohne sogenannten Ufergraben unnötig. 
Was du damit schaffen könntest, wäre eine weitere, flache Pflanzstufe. Die Gefahr, dass etwas in den Teich fliegt, hast du eigentlich immer. Da hilft nur ein Kescher, ein Netz im Herbst oder ein Skimmer. 
Günstig wäre es, wenn der Teich bzw die senkrecht aufgestellte Folie etwas höher liegt als das Umland des Teiches. 
Habt ihr oft Wasser dort stehen, dass du befürchten musst, es läuft dir hinter die Folie? 
Das sind sehr seltene Ereignisse. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle dafür sorgen, dass der Überlauf vom Teich so liegt, dass das Wasser bei Starkregen gut dort weg kommt.


----------



## MVR1XX (17. Aug. 2021)

Annett schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Ein "Graben" ist bei einem Ufer ohne sogenannten Ufergraben unnötig.
> Was du damit schaffen könntest, wäre eine weitere, flache Pflanzstufe. Die Gefahr, dass etwas in den Teich fliegt, hast du eigentlich immer. Da hilft nur ein Kescher, ein Netz im Herbst oder ein Skimmer.
> ...


Ja du hast Recht, jetzt habe ich das auch verstanden 

Nein wir haben eigentlich nicht groß Wasser stehen bei Starkregen, das versickert immer relativ schnell.
Das Wetter am Wochenende soll ja nochmal gut werden da werde ich dann nochmal Hand anlegen und das mit dem Graben verändern. Ich hatte vorher im Internet geguckt und in einem Buch von meinem Schwiegervater da war meist immer der Hinweis es so zu tun mit dem Kiesgraben wie ich es dann auch letztlich umgesetzt habe.....Praxiserfahrung zahlt sich hier aber wohl eher aus.


----------



## meinereiner (17. Aug. 2021)

Im Großen und Ganzen gebe ich der Annett recht.

Einzig mit dem 'Kies-Bashing' bin ich nicht einverstanden. Viele mögen den Kies nicht. Was ja in Ordnung ist. Das muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden.
Der Aussage dass ein Kiesufer 'unnatürlich' (oder weniger natürlich) ist, möchte ich jetzt doch etwas widersprechen.
Zumindest für hier in Oberbayern möchte ich behaupten, dass Kiesufer natürlich sind. Wer schon mal am Chiemsee war, wird mir da nicht widersprechen können. Es gibt eine Menge an Badeseen hier (ok, sind im allgemeinen nicht ganz natürlich, da diese ehemalige Baggerseen sind), und die haben alle Kiesufer bzw. ein Gemisch aus Kies und Sand.

Bei meinem Bild (das mit dem Kiesufer) fehlt noch eine Unkrautfolie (zwischen dem Erdreich und dem Kies außerhalb der Folie).
Die würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Damit verhindert bzw. verzögert man die Vermischung von Kies und Erdreich.

Ich habe das Kiesufer schon seit über 20 Jahren, dass das besonders 'verdreckt' kann ich eigentlich nicht bestätigen.
Den Vorteil von einem Kiesufer sehe ich darin, dass man die Pflanzen (bei mir __ Rohrkolben, __ Schwertlilien, __ Blutweiderich, Farn etc.) zwecks 'Ausmistung' relativ einfach ausziehen kann. Anfangs hatte ich im Ufergraben Lehmerde, und darüber Kies. Ganz schlechte Karten um die Pflanzen (mitsamt den Wurzeln) auszudünnen.

Der Kies außerhalb der Folie hat zudem den Vorteil, dass man die Kapillarsperre relativ gut überprüfen kann, und dass man Pflanzen ('Unkraut'), die sich dort doch mal ansiedeln, ebenfalls relativ einfach (mitsamt den Wurzeln) ausziehen kann.

Bei mir habe ich ja auch einen schmalen Ufergraben, der mit Kies befüllt ist. Das hat, meiner Ansicht nach, den Vorteil, dass die Folie in diesem Bereich entsprechend beschwert ist, was der Fixierung der Folie dienlich ist. Außerdem hat man immer eine große 'Reserve' an Teichfolie am Rand. Falls mal was absackt, kann man das einfacher ausgleichen (als wenn die Folie schon ziemlich knapp abgeschnitten wurde).

Servus
Robert


----------



## MVR1XX (17. Aug. 2021)

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Rückmeldungen und Ausführungen, ich werde das nun beim nächsten schönen Wetter wie folgt umsetzen:

- Kiesgraben entfernen
- Rasenkante über die sich momentan die Folie zieht entfernen
- Folie untenherum hochlegen anstatt von oben nach unten
- Folie flach am Rand fixieren und eine Ufermatte einbringen
- den dann flachen Rand rundherum mit (Steinen, Platten oder....steht noch nicht fest) versehen und dahinter die Folie hochziehen und fixieren und abschneiden

Also so wie auf deinen Zeichnungen auch in der Variante "2 - Besser"


----------



## meinereiner (17. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Patrick,
ich würde mit dem Abschneiden noch warten. Wenn es geht, dann eher umklappen.
Neu angelegte Teiche können an der einen oder anderen Stelle über die Monate noch etwas absinken.
Wenn man dann keine 'Reserve' mehr hat, kann man halt nichts mehr auf einfache Weise ausgleichen.
Man kann zwar wieder was anstückeln (ankleben), das ist aber etwas aufwändiger als wieder was auszuklappen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2021)

MVR1XX schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 254108


Hallo Robert. 

Du möchtest doch aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass das auf dem Foto ein harmonischer Übergang zwischen dem Garten/ Gras und dem Teich ist? 
Der Teich würde selbst ohne den schwarzen Wall wie ein Fremdkörper in der Wiese wirken. 
Bei meinem, zugegeben aktuell extrem verwilderten Teich, musst du dich bücken, um die Kapillarsperre zu finden.
Die meisten Seeufer wurden und werden künstlich mit Kies befestigt, weil die Wellen so weniger Schaden am Strand anrichten können. 
Wir haben hier schlecht befestigte Seeufer, da hat man beim rein laufen den nassen, lehmigen Boden zwischen den Zehen. 
Man muß aber auch die völlig andere Dimension eines Bodensees/Baggersees und eines Tümpels/Gartenteiches sehen. 
Und am Ende muss eh jeder selbst entscheiden, was er in seinem Garten schön findet und was nicht. 
Wir haben früher die __ Iris nur mit ein paar groben Schottersteinen im Teich meiner Mutter fest geklemmt. Da war nach wenigen Jahren auch kein durchkommen mehr, außer auf 1-1,5m Länge komplett aus dem Teich ziehen und draußen mit dem Spaten zerteilen. Im Teich wäre das der Folie schlecht bekommen. 
Zum Thema Kies kann ich nur auf die wundervollen Kiesgärten in diversen Vorgärten verweisen, wo ständig der Laubsauger im Herbst betätigt wird, damit man weniger Unkraut zupfen muss. Vielleicht ist auch das von der Körnung abhängig?! 
Unsere dänischen Freunde halten ihre landestypischen Hofflächen mit Kiesauflage größtenteils mit Chemie oder mechanisch unkrautfrei. Warum soll das am Gartenteich anders sein? 
Ich hatte Kies als Substrat im alten Teich. Für mich blieb nur ein Fazit: Nie wieder.... 
Aber so hat jeder seine Erfahrungen. Und um diese auszutauschen, sind wir ja hier.


----------



## MVR1XX (17. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Annett,

ja du hast Recht, momentan sieht es noch so aus als wäre es dort hingefallen.
"Das auf dem Foto" ist auch noch nicht fertiggestellt und wird selbstverständlich rundherum auch noch bepflanzt mit Gräsern usw.
Primär ging es erstmal darum den Teich ansich soweit fertig zu bekommen und dann alles rundherum zu errichten.


----------



## meinereiner (17. Aug. 2021)

Liebe Annett, 
dass das ein harmonischer Übergang ist, würde ich nie im Leben behaupten wollen.
Alles noch unfertig, wie ja selbst Patrick schreibt.

Man muss natürlich unterscheiden, ob ich einen relativ schmalen Uferstreifen mit Kies habe, oder auch am Teichboden Kies einbringe.
Wovon ich auch abraten würde.

Von sogenannte Kiesgärten halte ich auch nichts. Aber zwischen Kiesufer und Kiesgarten ist in meinen Augen schon ein großer Unterschied.
Und über Spritzmittel brauchen wir auch nicht diskutieren. Ich glaube da sind wir ebenfalls einer Meinung.
Ich bin da eher so der meditative Typ (stundenlanges zupfen und ausstechen).
Kiesgärten sollen jetzt auch schon wieder reglementiert werden. Da bin ich aber auch nicht so der große Freund von. Wo fängt ein Kiesgarten an, wo hört er auf? Was ist mit Steingärten? Ich habe unter meinen Bonsairegalen ein Stück aufgekiest, weil ich da mit dem Rasenmäher nicht gut hinkomme. Fällt das auch schon unter Kiesgarten? Und mein Kiesufer ist zum großen Teil sehr zugewachsen. Da lässt sich der Kies eigentlich nur erahnen.

Um auch nochmal auf Oberbayern zurückzukommen. Bei den Seen hier ist das Kiesufer natürlich. Große Teile Oberbayerns liegen direkt auf Schotter.
Also bisserl graben, dann Schotter. Beim Chiemsee kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass dort einer die Ufer mit Kies befestigt hat. Genausowenig wie beim Starnberger See und beim Ammersee. Diese Seen wurden von Gletschern ausgeschoben, und der Gletscher hat an den Rändern ziemlich was an Schotter liegen lassen.

Die Baggerseen sind ja alles ehemalige Kiesgewinnungsgebiete, da wird auch nichts mit Kies befestigt. Dort werden nur nach dem Kiesabbau die Ufer verflacht, damit man gut in und aus dem Wasser kommt, und nicht zuviele Menschen ertrinken.
Wie du erwähnst, unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, und Austausch, dafür schreiben wir hier. 

Servus
Robert


----------



## Annett (17. Aug. 2021)

Hallo Robert. 

Ich will nicht  schon wieder ein Thema sprengen... aber die meisten Baggerseen in unserer Ecke entstammen dem Braunkohletagebau. Es gibt da evtl mit Kieselsteinen versetzen Sand, aber die meisten Kiesstrände sind hier mit viel Geld von der LMBV künstlich angelegt. 

@Patrick 
Ich finde nicht, dass man den Rand außen noch grossartig bepflanzen muss, wenn man die Pflanzzonen vom Teich entsprechend bepflanzt. 
Ich kann es leider aktuell nicht mit Fotos belegen. Erst mal muss mein Fuß fit genug für den Freischneider und die Heckenschere werden, damit ich aussagekräftige Fotos machen kann. 
Ich denke, maximal noch eine Woche...


----------



## Mat K (14. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Patrick, 
hier noch mal ein Bild zum besseren Verständnis. Die Folie darf an keiner Stelle herausschauen.
Gruß,
Matthias
 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 14. Nov. 2021

So sieht das dann nach ein paar Jahren aus. (Etwa 20!)  
Nach etwa zehn Jahren kann man mal die überwachsene Kapillarsperre wieder freilegen, ein Tag Arbeit!


----------



## Geisy (14. Nov. 2021)

Ich hab damals einen Betonring gemacht in den ich Plasterklinker gesteckt habe. So konnte ich innen die Folie hoch stellen und hatte aussen eine saubere Mähkante.


			https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/mai-029-jpg.85870/


----------



## Turbo (14. Nov. 2021)

Eine Möglichkeit der Ufergraben Gestaltung.


----------



## gerd43 (18. Nov. 2021)

Hallo Patrick,
ich halt das senkrecht nach oben führen der Folie auch für das Beste. Damit der Folienrand (bei mir EPDM) auch über lange Zeit nicht durch Pflanzen nach unten gedrückt wird, habe ich rund um den Teich ganz billige, aber frostfeste Feinsteinzeugfliesen in den Boden eingegraben, wo nötig mit etwas Magerbeton unterfüttert, und die Folie über diese Fliesen gezogen. Dadurch ergibt sich eine nur etwa 15mm breite, sehr stabile Kapilarsperre, die fast unsichtbar ist.
Ein weitere Vorteil ist, dass man die Folie auf der Wasserseite senkrecht nach unten legen kann, so dass man dort direkt eine genügend dicke Schicht Pflanzsubstrat hat.
Dies Konstruktion hat sich bei mir sehr gut bewährt; auch das Freihalten der Kapilarsperre war immer problemlos möglich. Anmerkung: Es gibt Teichrandsysteme zu kaufen, die sind aber wesentlich teurer.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## mg911 (28. Feb. 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Mitte März wird mein alter Fertigteich entsorgt und soll einem Folienteich weichen. Nach langem überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen rund um den Teich einen Uferwall zu errichten und "landwärts" direkt eine Kapillarsperre anzuschließen, die mit Magerbeton gefüllt und dann flach mit Kies abgedeckt werden soll (so können Wildkräuter nicht wurzeln). Den Uferwall will ich mit Steinfolie abdecken. Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Turbo (28. Feb. 2022)

Salü
Finde Steinfolie hässlich. 
Sehe das ganze auch nicht so eng. Bei mir ist die Randzone mit Kapilarsperre schon lange überwachsen.
Ich achte bei der Düngung der angrenzenden Rasenfläche darauf, das nicht ganz bis zum Ufergraben gedüngt wird.
Brauche bestimmt einige m3 Wasser mehr im Jahr weil es ins Umland abgesogen wird. Aber was solls.
Dafür finde ich es optisch ansprechend.
Der Teich soll sich als ganzes in die Umgebung einfügen. Da passt Steinfolie nicht wirklich.
Aber jeder so, wie es für ihn stimmt.


----------



## mg911 (28. Feb. 2022)

Da der Uferwall sowohl von der Teichseite als auch von der Kapillarseite leicht angeschüttet wird wird die Steinfolie nur den oberen Bereich der Folie kaschieren. Vom Uferwall läuft das Niveau sehr flach zur Teichmitte ab, so dass eine relativ große Flachwasserzone entsteht


----------



## janfo (28. Feb. 2022)

Ich würde das "Sumpfbeet" eher außerhalb des Teiches anordnen.
Ich baue im April meinen Teich, mein Konzept sieht so aus (habe auch noch einen 2. Schnitt und 2 Draufsichten mit Pflanzplan und Zonenplan):
 

Die Sumpfzone wird durch überlaufen des Teiches (ist an dem Regenwasserrohr der Terrassenüberdachung angeschlossen) sowie durch die Ufermatte (grün dargestellt) Kapillar mit Wasser versorgt. Nährstoffreiches Substrat aus der Sumpfzone kann nicht in den Teich gespült werden. Außerdem können von der Wiese keine Nährstoffe in den Teich gelangen.
Im Teich verwende ich nährstoffarmes Substrat (Sand/Lehm Gemisch).
Lass dich von dem großen Stein nicht verwirren, der ist nicht dazu gedacht Substrat zurückzuhalten oder eine Trennung zu schaffen, wollte ihn nur im Schnitt darstellen da ich plane ein paar Steine im Teich zu platzieren. Näheres auch in meinem Thread, den werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal mit meiner aktuellen Planung updaten.

Große Flachwasserzone ist gut, aber man muss darauf achten, dass du auch viel Volumen hast da sich dadurch leichter ein ökologisches Gleichgewicht einstellt. Unter anderem deshalb ist auch eine ausreichend große Tiefwasserzone wichtig.

Die Ufermatte schlämme ich mit Sand/Lehm ein und bepflanze auch diese mit u.A. __ Pfennigkraut, Sumpf-Vergissmeinnicht, __ Bachbunge. Somit sieht man am Ende weder Folie noch Ufermatte.


----------



## mg911 (28. Feb. 2022)

ich hätte Angst, dass die Kapillarsperre nicht funktioniert, daher meine Konstruktion mit Magerbeton. Meine Tiefwasserzone wird 170 cm abzüglich 15 cm Substrat (Kies/Sandgemisch)


----------



## janfo (28. Feb. 2022)

Ich hätte bei deinem Konzept Angst, dass der Teich mit Nährstoffen überschwemmt wird, während die Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone dennoch nicht richtig wachsen (weil viele eher Nährstoffreiches Substrat brauchen) kommt natürlich auf die Pflanzen an die du in der Sumpfzone pflanzen willst.
Daher die Empfehlung die Sumpfzone vom Teich zu trennen. Ergibt auch einen sehr schönen fließenden Übergang zwischen Wiese, Feuchtwiese, Sumpfzone, Uferrandzone, Flachwasserzone, Tiefwasserzone.

Die Kapillarsperre sollte für meine Zwecke gut funktionieren, ich sehe es ähnlich wie @Turbo, wenn die Umgebung ein wenig Wasser aufnimmt kommt mir das sogar ganz gelegen, da ich auch dort eine Vegetation etablieren möchte die eher Feuchtigkeitsliebend ist (Feuchtwiese).

Magerbeton verwende ich auch, für die Herstellung des Uferwalls

Bei mir ist allerdings alles noch Theorie. Wie es sich in der Praxis bewährt werde ich sehen, bin da aber guter Dinge.
Sieh also meine Beiträge eher als Denkanstoß/Inspiration wie man es auch machen könnte.
Was dann für deine Situation/Vorlieben am geeignetsten ist musst du selbst beurteilen


----------



## Annett (1. März 2022)

Moin.
Die Steinfolie kannst du dir schenken, es sei denn, die Qualität hat sich ob den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert.
Ansonsten schaust du nach wenigen Jahren auf eine Folie ohne Steine, weil die sich nach und nach lösen.
Wie viel Platz ist den überhaupt für den Teich vorhanden?
Im PDF mit dem Querschnitt sieht es nach sehr viel Platzbedarf aus, um auf eine Tiefe zu kommen, die eine Überwinterung von Tieren im Teich ermöglicht.


----------

